# 4G network will create dead zones



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

*4G network 'will create GPS dead zones across the US'*

WHAT would you rather have - a superfast data connection on your cellphone, or a reliable GPS signal to pinpoint your location? If a plan to install a network of base stations for the new 4G mobile wireless protocol goes ahead, it may mean you can have one but not the other.

Read more here, http://www.newscientist.com/article...will-create-gps-dead-zones-across-the-us.html


----------

